# Goats and the 4th of July



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Last year I purchased my first does on the fourth and didn't have any problems with the fireworks. This year.... I have more than doubled my herd and have some does that freaked out last night. I normally milk late (around 11 or 12) and was out finishing up feeding in the does pen when the neighbors started shooting off the really loud fireworks. Three of the does were fine (just jumped a little) but the other two freaked out. They ran in circles around the middle of the yard screaming and one ran into the wall. I felt so bad.... is there anything I can give them to calm them or will they grow used to it? What do you do to keep your goats calm with the fireworks? 

I have horses as well and they don't act this bad towards the fireworks. :shrug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I've never had a problem with the goats and fireworks, but my LGD's can't stand them and neither can one of my house dogs.
Rescue Remedy, by Bach, is what I give my dog in storms/fireworks etc. We have given it to goats at shows. Can't say it will calm them down much though..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine have never had a issue with it nor does my horse or dogs. I guess if you put them in the barn with the radio up if they are kinda used to that maybe it will mask the firework noise.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have an answer for you, but I am interested in what others will say.

My two does didn't react on New Years to the fire works. They set them off in the rodeo arena which is about a city block away from me and they can see them. This time I will have two babies, so we shall see. I plan on just being out there with tem in thier pen. Now my dogs are a different story. My Heeler jumps into my lap and shakes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goats have been trained in a strange way....we are able to shoot guns at our place...the goats at first were jumpy and running around Frantically....collecting in a group circle.... as we kept shooting.... they became less and less scared..... we went out and did this periodically...... we weren't real close to them when we were shooting.... but ...it did resemble firework stuff....they now just raise their heads up and stare that way of the shooting....if you aren't able to shoot at your place ...the only thing I could suggest is ..getting some small fireworks and don't be close to the goats ...start firing them off ..here and there..to start getting them use to the sounds...... Or ..you can put them in the barn when the noises start.... :hug:


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Becky, my goats are having the same reaction. I do put them in the barn at night, and I'm trying the radio, we'll see if it helps. I thought about trying to get them to drink camomile tea? I don't know if it will help them calm down, but I don't think it can hurt? I'll be watching this post to see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a great topic! It's not like we can just through a Thunder Shirt (dog calming apparel) on them all! Luckly, we have sunlight 24/7 in Fairbanks now so its not an issue but I really think Pam has a good idea. It's no time before a goat looses interest in something shocking. Anyone who's tried to shut a goat up after it takes to screaming for its supper every single morning and night knows this to be true.  I have issues.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I may try shooting off a few.... Not sure if I want to, though.... We haven't shot off fireworks in years.... However, the neighbors seem to think it needs to be a nightly ritual. I know the first year in this house the horses freaked at the fireworks and ran around the yard.... Last couple years they've been fine though.

Maybe I will try the radio first.... Don't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so glad this topic came up, 3 of my neighbors are having parties this coming weekend hold on to your hats the guns & fireworks are coming out. Ahhhhh I plan on locking all my goats up and cranking up the radio, I lock the horses in and load them up with alpha (that seems to make them very happy). But I'm always scared someone is going to mis fire and hit one of my animals. Gotta say I'm not a fan of the 4th of July anymore ;o(

I hope everyone's critters make it thru the crazy neighbors!


----------

